# Sad goodbyes



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

Well after years in the planning the big move to Spain is here. Hubby leaves later today to drive down to port with Caravan and I have 4 glorious days with my daughter before flying to Spain myself. We have said sad goodbyes to husbands family. I'm having a goodbye dinner with all my family tomoro. Looking forward to it but the goodbyes r so so tough. So exciting days ahead. Our new adventure starts soon.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Nov02 said:


> Well after years in the planning the big move to Spain is here. Hubby leaves later today to drive down to port with Caravan and I have 4 glorious days with my daughter before flying to Spain myself. We have said sad goodbyes to husbands family. I'm having a goodbye dinner with all my family tomoro. Looking forward to it but the goodbyes r so so tough. So exciting days ahead. Our new adventure starts soon.


You'll only be a short flight away, it's not like you're heading to the other side of the world.

Hope your journeys will be problem free, and best wishes for your new life here.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

It's strange how leaving effects different people in different ways, in your case a lot of sadness yet when I told my neighbours I was thinking of moving to Spain there was cheering applause and general merriment. I suppose they were masking their sad feelings


----------



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thankyou. Yes I know what u both mean. Our friends seem to be excited for us. It's just the family really. Some gave us the impression they thought we'd never do it. Not what I expected. I'll have a settling in period. Hopefully busy and meeting new people. And yes Spain isn't the other side of the world. That's just reminded me.....I'm spending my 60th at new year in Australia so something else to plan.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Get onto the internet ASAP. Send plenty of emails. 

Get onto whatsapp with your phone, free calls, text and video calls! 

So easy now to keep in touch with family and friends. 

Steve


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

FaceTime us great. Our family is scattered and we use it daily. You can even walk around the house and show them your new surroundings. I saw an amazing sunset from Spain a few days ago through a friends window


----------



## Andy C (Aug 2, 2015)

The way to think about it / you can get back to the UK from Spain quicker than sometimes driving from one side of London to the other / once took me five hours /


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Family goodbyes are the worse I'm in U.K. at the moment leave kids and grandkids today

Remember it's easy to get home quickly. I came over last week, asked on Sunday to come over here Monday night 45€ return not always that cheap. Last year mum died, I took a call at 8am I was at Dads by 8 pm. UK is not that far but it does take adjusting not seeing close family every day. On the positives, I get to spend weeks at a time with my girls rather than a few hours a week, that time is more relaxed 😎 as it's holidays, to just a quick trip in an otherwise busy schedule

Watsap immediate conversation and free, we chat all day instant pictures etc

No it's not the same, but it's a lot better easier and cheaper than those that came before.

Enjoy your new life


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Nov02 said:


> Well after years in the planning the big move to Spain is here. Hubby leaves later today to drive down to port with Caravan and I have 4 glorious days with my daughter before flying to Spain myself. We have said sad goodbyes to husbands family. I'm having a goodbye dinner with all my family tomoro. Looking forward to it but the goodbyes r so so tough. So exciting days ahead. Our new adventure starts soon.


You will not regret one minute of your move to this wonderful country. I have only been here 6 years but I can truthfully say that it has been the best 6 years of my life. Welcome to Spain and good luck!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nov02 said:


> Well after years in the planning the big move to Spain is here. Hubby leaves later today to drive down to port with Caravan and I have 4 glorious days with my daughter before flying to Spain myself. We have said sad goodbyes to husbands family. I'm having a goodbye dinner with all my family tomoro. Looking forward to it but the goodbyes r so so tough. So exciting days ahead. Our new adventure starts soon.


Sad goodbyes are part of moving though, aren't they, even if you're just moving to the next town over it can mean a massive change in relationships. It's true that there are loads of easy ways to keep in touch nowadays if you ant to. You might find that being on Facebook/ Skype/ Facetime/ Instagram/ Twitter etc etc everyday is a bit too time consuming or maybe even limiting. If you're always thinking of "back home" it can stop you from moving forward here.
Go with the flow. Embrace the sadness, but make the most of the newness too


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sad goodbyes are part of moving though, aren't they. Even if you're just moving to the next town over it can mean a massive change in relationships. It's true that there are loads of easy ways to keep in touch nowadays if you want to. You might find that being on Facebook/ Skype/ Facetime/ Instagram/ Twitter etc etc everyday is a bit too time consuming or maybe even limiting. If you're always thinking of "back home" it can stop you from moving forward here.
Go with the flow. Embrace the sadness, but make the most of the newness too

Save
Save​


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Nov02 said:


> Well after years in the planning the big move to Spain is here. Hubby leaves later today to drive down to port with Caravan and I have 4 glorious days with my daughter before flying to Spain myself. We have said sad goodbyes to husbands family. I'm having a goodbye dinner with all my family tomoro. Looking forward to it but the goodbyes r so so tough. So exciting days ahead. Our new adventure starts soon.


Welcome to our home,Benvinguda a casa nostra.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know that I had any *sad* goodbyes. SWMBO had some with leaving work. Family-wise, there was only my sister and her kids. She had already planned on having cheap holidays. I was just looking forward to a new phase in my life in a place where I expected to spend the rest of it, that is until that stupid referendum.


----------



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

I feel your pain. We're going through the same thing. We're moving over at the beginning of March and we have had a few goodbyes and it's been heart-wrenching. The most painful is yet to come yet, with our children and our parents, but I know once we're there, it will be better and it's not the other side of the world at the end of the day, so I try and console myself with that thought. xx


----------



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thankyou for the replies. Yes and you are all so right. We have been here for over a week now and loving it. In contact with family and friends often. We have settled down so quick. Feels like home but yet maybe still in holiday mode trying to find out so much as If we have a going home date like you do when on hols. But no regrets and no real sadness. Yes I miss family and friends. But we now have visitors coming April July Sept and Oct. So looking forward to the visits. Everyone is so friendly and Villajoyosa is a beautiful town. We made the right choice.


----------



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi.
Well we now have our own personal Internet installed. Just waiting for awning to be delivered and think our new home in spain is complete. Just trying to find out about tram travel now as went through to Benidorm yesterday in car and almost had a panic attack with all the traffic. I don't drive as sight impaired so hubby does all the driving and me stressing made him stress out. Hated it and told him to take me back to van. Love walking but just a tad too far to walk to benidorm. So tram it is.


----------

